# Phoenix Mug Press Questions?



## BigZsVinyl (Jan 26, 2009)

*Hey everyone I need a little help. We recently purchased a Phoenix Mug Press and are having a hard time getting the time and temp correct. We are using a GX7000 for printing our transfers and Conde Mugs 110z Thailand and the PolySub 15T Mugs as well. There seems to be a huge debate as to weather you should dunk the mug in water, pour water into it or just leave it air cool in front of a fan. Also should I be taking the transfer off as soon as it comes out or wait till it cools? We have tried using the Pro Trans Spray. Should we just use the heat tape? Any light you can shed on these questions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Big Z
*


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't use that press, but if you are not in a hurry, you can just place the mug on a cookie sheet in front of a fan, to cool off. It's cool enough in about 5 minutes or so. Remove the transfer right away or it may be difficult to get off and may even sublimate further while it cools. I have always used heat tape.


----------



## BigZsVinyl (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike I appreciate the information. We already have cookie cooling rack to set hot sublimation items on to help let them cool off quicker.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I like to cool my mugs in room temp water.
I think stopping the sublimation process
fast yields the sharpest images.

Both prospray and heat tape work.
I prefer to use prospray on full bleed
mugs as I can really smooth out the transfer
to make sure I have good contact.

For normal mug transfers, heat tape is great.

For mug presses, you really need
To buy a constant temperature press.

Presses that have idle and press temps
require more effort to manage the correct
time and temp.

So, do what works for you!

Let me know how I can help.


----------

